# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Flachdach wird zu Dachgarten

## Siamfan

Wir haben im 3. Stock unsere Schlafräume und darüber ist ein Flachdach,  ohne Isolierung. 
Das war nachts oft sehr unangenehm warm. 
Ich habe dann in 2m Höhe ein Schattierungsnetz aufgehängt und das Dach täglich bewässert.  Das hat sehr viel gebracht. 
Ich habe dann die Fläche,  auf der wir nicht laufen, mit Baufolie ausgelegt und dann quer zur Sonnenrichtung normale Blumenkästen gestellt. 
Das Meiste,  was ich da anpflanze,  ist Lemongras, Dakrai. 
Ich hatte an anderer Stelle schon gesagt,  all die Stechviecher, die Dengue Fieber,  Malaria,  ... übertragen,  mögen den Duft nicht. 

Auf dem Großmarkt habe ich ein Bündel mit etwa 100 Pflanzen gekauft.

Das ganze Bündel kostet 70 Baht. Es ist eigentlich zum Kochen gedacht und ist "geputzt" und die "Zwiebel" hat stark eingekürzte Wurzeln,  was aber nichts macht. 
Ich stelle das Bündel immer erst für etwa 1 Stunde ins Wasser,  dem ich einen "Wurzelzieher" beimische. 
Das ist wohl hauptsächlich Vitamin B1, der das Wurzelwachstum anregt. 

Gibt es im landwirtschaftlichen Fachhandel


Danach binde ich das Bündel nochmal,  etwa in der Mitte,  ab. 
Jetzt kommt die Ast-/ Baumsäge zum Einsatz. 


Ich schneide das Bündel etwa im oberen Viertel durch. 



Dann nochmal etwa in der Mitte. 




Die Abfallstücke schneide ich meist nochmal mit der Schere durch und nutze es zum Mulchen (Bedecken des Bodens um die Pflanzen herum) .



Die gekürzten Pflanzen kommen dann je etwa 12 Stück in einen Blumenkasten.

----------


## Siamfan

Gestern und heute habe ich ein altes ~150l-Fass, das nicht mehr dicht zu kriegen ist,  bearbeitet. 

Zuerst habe ich im Boden Entwässerungslöcher gebohrt. 



Dann in die Wand Pflanzlöcher. 



 
Nach drei Reihen habe ich aufgehört,  da die wegen dem Krach beim Nestbau gestört waren




Alle Löcher habe ich mit Pflanztüchern abgedeckt ubd das Faß mit Erde aufgefüllt. 
Ich habe mehrmals gewässert und über Nacht stehen lassen. 



Dann habe ich Aloe Vera eingepflanzt. 
Mal sehen,  ob das was wird. Habe ich noch nie gemacht. 

Mit Erdbeeren hatte ich da gute Erfahrungen (in D und in TH in den Bergen) 

Die oberste Reihe und das Faß oben selbst,  kommen dann,  wenn die Vögel ausgeflogen  sind.

----------

